# plants for a 75 gallon planted angel tank



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Any plant suggestions for my 75 gallon tank. If you have any ideas please post a pic labeled with the name of the plant u suggest.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazon Sword
Roeafolia
hornwort

those are my suggestions-do the research and see what YOU like.


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

ANY SWORD PLANT
(Amazon Sword)
http://naturalaquariums.com/plants/echbleheri.JPG
Vals
http://www.geocities.com/~amazingaquaria/pics/corkscrew-val.jpg
Crinium/ONion plants
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2003/600/261.jpg

THose should get you going...

-Brandon


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually any plant can be used with angels. Depending on how much you want to plant.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you just want Amazon plants to go with the "natural" environment of the Angelfish or do you want plants that will thrive with your tank settings? If the latter we need more info about your lighting, substrate, and CO2 usage.

If you are going low tech, I suggest Amazon swords, anubius species, java ferns, and some crypts. Then some dwarf sags or hairgrass for foreground.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Angelfishes are Amazonian fishes  meaning they live in South America xD

They LOVE Amazon Swords like: Echinodorus Bleheri, Echinodorus Amazonicus, Echindorus Rubin, Echinodorus Tenellus, and Echinodorus Ozelot.

They usually like those kind of plants because they like to sleep on them or rest on them and even lay eggs on them 

Also, they like to eat them too. People say that the Amazon swords won't be able to be devoured by angelfishes but they can be eaten up by angelfishes. Pretty much every single fish that likes to eat plants will be able to eat them. 

I had a big problem with my water wisteria before, and they grew with low lighting :S so then I bought in Silver Dollars to eat them up, but the problem was that they ate too much of my plants and the couldn't grow back without the SD's eating them 

But try and get Amazon Swords  they grow back very fast with very good lighting. 

I'd say a bulb with an 18,000k or 6,500 - 18,000k and 20 - 40W probably. 40 might be too strong unless you have a big tank, but other than that I'd go with 30 W.

Don't forget that if your going to be raising those kind of plants, don't leave the light on for so long because if you do, then the plants will get too much sunlight and then they will have brown leaves. 12 hrs is pretty much a max for swords.

Water sprites are great too  they love to be floating up at the top, but you can always root them into the ground. They will still be able to survive when rooted into the gravel. 

Also, try not to spend so much money on special plant substrate because it isn't really worth buying them. Regular gravel is good for Amazon Swords, and Water Sprites. I've been using regular gravel. 

Riccia are floating plants, and they can spread through the top of your tank within a few weeks if your fishes don't eat them xD and they only need very low lighting, and your don't need to leave the light on for so long either.

Crypt plants are great too, and they require only low light plants. They can grow very big within 2 years probably... but with good fertilizer for all of your plants.. then you'll definitely have good results with them.

Oh, and a really good trick that I do that ALWAYS works is to get white gravel, along with a mix of dark and light blended color gravel because some plants that are below big leaves that cover low lighting plants they won't get a lot of light under the leaves. With good lighting for your plants the light will beam down to the gravel and then reflect back up. Meaning that any plants that are dug into the gravel will mean that the light will be able to reach the leaves. 

Sorry if I confused you a little bit xD

but i've been using those kinds of techniques all the time, and they always work 

Good luck!


----------

